# WINCC Flexible 2008



## Weschi (15 August 2010)

Guten Nabend ! 

Da dies mein "erster" Beitrag in diesem Forum ist , ist es  mir schon ein wenig peinlich , gleich eine Bitte loszuwerden . 

Nu ja , erst etwas zu meiner Person ))) 

Ich bin 31 Jahre alt , komme aus Gütersloh und bin weltweit als Inbetriebnehmer einer Machinenbaufirma aus Herford tätig . Im Moment sitze ich im Iran fest und werde vorraussichtlich auch noch einige Zeit hier verbringen . 

Jetzt zu meinem Problem , ich benötige dringenst Beispiel Projekte zur einer Hausautomatisation mit WINCC Flexible 2008 . CPU und Panel ist egal . 
Da ich meinem Bruder versprochen habe ihm bei seiner Haus - Automatisation behilflich  zu sein und mir aber leider die Zeit fehlt ein Projekt aus dem nichts zu schaffen stelle ich Euch als "Greenhorn" in diesem Forum die Frage mir eventuell mit einigen Ideen und Beispielen auszuhelfen . 

Ich danke Euch schon mal im vorraus . :s1:

Sicherlich werde ich mich hier in Zukunft auch noch weiter einbringen .

Viele Grüße 

Weschi


----------



## Andy79 (15 August 2010)

Hallo,

schau mal hier bei den WinCCflexible Demos:

https://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo〈=de&objid=22900091&caller=view

Ich meine dass in den Beispielprojekten auch Bilder für eine Hausautomation dazwischen sind.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Weschi (15 August 2010)

*Zensur*

Hallo Andy , 

danke aber hier im Iran wo ich mich im Moment aufhalte sind leider nicht alle Seiten verfügbar . 

Grüße

Christian


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 August 2010)

Hallo Weschi,
für die Hausautomatisierung gibt es für die Steuerungsseite diese
Biblothek, die kann auch sehr Hilfreich sein http://www.oscat.de/

gruß Helmut


----------

